# Noobie here. Take it easy..!



## gebb38 (Jun 20, 2016)

Brief intro: I grew up with slingshots, BB guns, etc... Last time I shot a slingshot was maybe 25 years ago. I recently decided to get one just to mess around in my backyard. I didn't know slingshots had came such a long way. So, I started to research and got really interested on them. I bought a few ( I'm still waiting for 2 to arrive, Bill Hays and one from John Webb ). I have been shooting an Ocularis Beanflip for a week now. I've been reading here and watching a bunch of vids. All Bill Hays and Simple Shot, plus some really nice guys in Youtube. I've been working on my form and consistency. Anchor point and releasing ( I shoot guns, bow, air rifle matches ) , I understand "marksmanship".

I'm not looking for a magic set up that will make me a Sharpshooter, I know it will take time and tries. But, I like to experiment... With that said, I'm looking for basic suggestions in bands or tubes set ups. *And please, I know there's a lot said about this subject here, I've been reading them. *But, they are all over the place, and it takes a lot of time to filter them. So, just some basic starting point.

I built up a band tying bench. And got some tubes (1842,1745) and bands TB (tan, blue, black and gold), and pouches. I'm ready to try different options to see what works best for me. Yeah, I like power, velocity and all that good stuff... But, they worth nothing without accuracy. And I like precision shots. So, right now I'm not looking for power, I guess I'm looking for a target set up. My goal is to shoot at 20m, but I can't hit 10 yet... I'm shooting indoors, about 25 ft now. My target is a 3" diameter tin. I can hit 3 or 4 out of 10 shots. Groups are not bigger then 6 inches. When I get 9 out of 10 I'll back up.

I tried 6.5mm, 8mm, 9.5mm. And although, cheek rest anchor point feels more natural and easier to aim , I've been shooting "half butterfly" fairly well. I shoot pinch grip , sideways (gangster style).

So, what about some suggestions on tubes and bands..? straight 20-20, tapered, singles, doubles. double tubes, pseudo tube...?? Right now I have in my hands 1842's, 1745's, Gold, Black, Blue, Tan therabands.

Thank you for the time and patient.

G.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

gebb38 said:


> I'm not looking for a magic set up that will make me a Sharpshooter,


This is a lie. You don't know that we know it's a lie, so you said it right out in front of everybody.

We're ALL looking for that setup, thus why you asked and then distanced yourself. Long story short-- it doesn't exist. Too many variables. Start with TBG 1 X 3/4 and adjust to your preference. Then read till your eyes bleed. You're not due a summary of an enormous archive. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> gebb38 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not looking for a magic set up that will make me a Sharpshooter,
> ...


Little harsh but completely true.

There is no "ideal setup" to be a sharp shooter. Every persons mind and body are different so what works for one person may or may not work for another. The only thing you can really do is to read until your eyes bleed as cornydawg said, and to use trial and error to find what works for you.

Edit: For me I am doing pretty darn good with 1632 tubes, 7 inch active including a 3 inch loop taper, with 3/8 steel, shooting at up to 15 yards. Getting head shots on squirrels like a mad man.


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

For me, .030 latex cut 10.5" long at a 1/2"to 3/8" taper ,while shooting 5/16" stainless has been a very effective set-up for target shooting. From 10 meters all the way to 30 meters. This is at a 52" draw.

I enjoy the flat trajectory, fast velocity, and ease of draw. Another benefit of using 5/16" ammo is that can targets last longer.

I have shot nearly every day for 2 straight years and still am discovering new things. Not just about new slingshots, supplies, and set-up methods, but in how I shoot. I constantly reflect on what I did when I felt successful and what I did when not. It just doesn't stop.

That's a cool aspect though. If I could go out and hit the bullseye every time I would get bored...fast.

The often-used phrase practice-practice-practice holds true. Just don't burn yourself out.

Welcome to the forum and enjoy your rediscovery of slingshots!

Mr. P


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

I found that set up mate. I shoot .85 to .75 TBG, or I shoot .75 to .5 in latex (.3) or TBG. Btw I do sell all of those sets for 5.50 If anyone is interested. XD I had to get that in there.


----------



## gebb38 (Jun 20, 2016)

Ok... thanks for the suggestions gents. I already cut some TBG in different ways : straight, tapered,... I probably just need to shoot each set up for a while to get a good feeling on them.

As far as what I was asking, I guess I was wondering if there was some sort of system on how to try them. I mean, trying one type of band on different cut shapes, or sticking with one shape and trying different color bands. But it seems that this subject is very personal, due to so many variables, that you just have to keep trying different ways, and during that you will be getting a better feeling of how they work. It's ok, I'm fine with that. Like I said, I like to experiment.

One more question: In all my reading so far, I barely found anybody using BLACK, and BLUE bands. I found some people using blues or blacks for arrows and one "super fast" set up with them in doubles,1611torsten:






Do they have their place, just not so popular..? or again, personal preference..?


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Not sure this will help, but it's my take.

When I go to my catchbox:

I will usually take 4 or 5 slings (rambone, wishbone, fishbone, jawbone....Kidding, but different configs)

A few hundred rounds of ammo.

I will plink with one for a few rounds, then switch for a few, until I am out of ammo, then I go away.

That way, I get 20-50 shots with a few different setups. It keeps it fresh. I don't overdo it with any one sling type. I don't get frustrated (More than any other newb would, I mean I can hit sometimes....)

Do what makes you happy, but be happy with being happy, don't get sidetracked with statistics.


----------



## RumRunner (Jun 5, 2016)

You have all the options which is astronomical in combinations. I shoot mostly 3/8 and some 1/2 steel. What I have learned most is...Band up whatever you have that matches you ammo size and practice, PRACTICE, PRACTICE. Wear out that particular set of bands and got to the next. Everyone is different in preference. Trust me on this, I'm still doing it after several months. So far I'm liking .040 latex and 2040 tubes at a 32" draw. Don't ask me why as they are in different categories. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## gebb38 (Jun 20, 2016)

I got it RR, I'm only on my second week of shooting, so obliviously not much to say. I already wore out 2 different bands. I've been shooting 200-250 round a day. So, right now I'm using my first homemade band, and I already have 3 other cuts to try later.

thanks


----------



## RumRunner (Jun 5, 2016)

gebb38- Awesome, be patient! I was/am the same way, perfection, who knows? The Ah-ha moments will come when you least expect it. Read a little and shoot a lot.

I stumbled into the SS obsession awhile back when on Amazon one day and saw the Scout. In my ignorance I wondered "who would pay $40 for a slingshot". Went to the supplies website, started to research and well, apparently I would. For me, it has become another/next obsession. The great thing about this is you can spend more money than you can afford or with a little skill/ingenuity and a few hand tools, make it yourself. Everyone in the community is willing to share their knowledge even when it may not be profitable to them. I'm hooked!

Good luck and good journey! :banghead:

Oops, can't spell today...


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I have recently returned to shooting after many years. The best advice I can give you is to learn to control your release.

It's probably the most overlooked factor in shooting and it makes all the difference in the world. A bad release can have you miss by a meter or more at 20m. And a smooth release is the key to tight groups.

Once you have tight groups everything else is easy to fix.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> gebb38 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not looking for a magic set up that will make me a Sharpshooter,
> ...


How long till I am due a summary? 10 point font please.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Summary? As Lawn Dart Warlord you're due a Daily Briefing...

Has Raja been derelict?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> Summary? As Lawn Dart Warlord you're due a Daily Briefing...
> Has Raja been derelict?


 Me and him are fighting. I've been back almost 24 hours so I have to fight someone.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

No, you don't. It's just an identity crisis. You need a new avatar.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> No, you don't. It's just an identity crisis. You need a new avatar.


OK. I'll get around to drawing one some day but for now this one is for you.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Looks about right. :thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This will change based on peoples opinions. For cheek anchor, 7/8" x 5/8" single layer TBG or single 1745 tubes. For butterfly I do 3/4" x 1/2" TBG or longer single 1745 tubes.

I also do 1" x 3/4" TBB or 3/4" x 1/2" TBB doubled (although single layer works fine too)

Typically in the "Flats vs Tubes" debate I always side with flats. Although lately I have been shooting tubes because my cutting mat needs replacing. They both work very well.

Really though ... you will try a bunch of different stuff on your own and find what you like.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

People like flats just because they are faster and cheap and easy to find... humbug.

I like .030 and .040 latex. It's a bit sensitive to the sun and stuff but I don't think anything gives more velocity for the amount of pull. I use the .040 for my frames with fork tips narrower than 1". Even a half inch straight cut can throw 3/8" steel at a pretty good clip.

TBG is good stuff though. And it smells good. Like vanilla or something.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Theraband Silver is highly underrated for target work. If you're used to Gold, Silver is like a relaxing vacation-- May solve your hand shake problem Incon. Oh, you gotta quit sniffing your rubber dude. Might make you inadvertently grab a whiff mid-draw and shoot your nose off.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> Theraband Silver is highly underrated for target work. If you're used to Gold, Silver is like a relaxing vacation-- May solve your hand shake problem Incon. Oh, you gotta quit sniffing your rubber dude. Might make you inadvertently grab a whiff mid-draw and shoot your nose off.


But what does Thera-Band silver smell like?

I wish my hand shake thing was as simple as just me shooting too heavy. It doesn't matter how light I go. It's probably just 
meth or brain damage or something.

The only things that seem to help is shooting quickly or moving my hand on purpose and firing when aligned with target.

Hey at least I have an excuse for when I miss in my videos.

I'll check out the silver though I rarely shoot bigger then 3/8" anyway. Thanks Corny.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

...you'll be amazed at how fast it is.


----------



## gebb38 (Jun 20, 2016)

I also got a sample of Thera-Band "tan" extra thin resistance. I see people using the thicker ones(gold, black,blue ,silver), I guess the thinner one will be to thin..? nobody really use this one..?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

gebb38 said:


> I also got a sample of Thera-Band "tan" extra thin resistance. I see people using the thicker ones(gold, black,blue ,silver), I guess the thinner one will be to thin..? nobody really use this one..?


 you can use any color but you will have to use a lot of the low resistance stuff to throw all but the lightest shot. When I first started getting into the good elastics I could only find Thera-Band red. I used doubles of that and it was super fast. The thinner the stuff is the faster it retracts. But you have to balance that with using a whole crapload of it to shoot anything. One of the people I saw break 400 feet per second used Thera-Band blue. If you're trying to buy something from a local store your best bet is probably Gold's Green. It's somewhere around Thera-Band black or Silver in strength. And pretty much any Walmart has it


----------



## gebb38 (Jun 20, 2016)

I understand that INCONVENIENCE, thinner, faster and used with lighter ammo. But I guess the TB TAN is just to thin... maybe for even .17 BB's...

I have all the other ones to play with, and it probably will take a very long time to try so many different set ups. I don't want waist time with something worthless. I could not find anything about the TAN bands.


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Welcome Geb38, May I suggest getting your bleeding orbs to take in Jack H. Koehler's 'SLINGSHOT SHOOTING', I believe the wealth of tips might help ground you further. There is a post in this forum having to do with matching your ammo with the elastic. Inconvenience's post concerning pouch release in dead on, and the old adage 'Practice makes perfect'... perhaps does not apply to this sport, but it makes it a hell of a great meditation if you will. Have fun with it.


----------



## gebb38 (Jun 20, 2016)

Already have the book too...

Just for clarification: I'm not trying to do everything at the same time and became an expert in a month. I just like information. So, I can use the tools in my hand in the best way possible.

I get it, that this whole thing is very personal, what works for one may not work for other, and there are several ways to skin a cat...

I just asked for some suggestion where to start and what to use. Some people here gave me some good insights. Now I'm spending some time with the bands I cutted, practicing, and very focused in my hand on the pouch and how I release it.

thank you


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

You start a thread asking for advice and then cop an attitude because someone tells you something you already know? Holy crap man...

If you start a thread like this and someone tells you something you already know just say thank you or say nothing don't throw it back in their face.

You're the very reason why so many newbies just get a post saying to learn the search function. I guess I understand the old-timers now. Good luck.


----------



## gebb38 (Jun 20, 2016)

Easy there man... You are getting this all wrong..! I'm not throwing anything back, and I said thank you, twice. Those are things that I just figured out along this post, here and getting answers from guys that are here too, but at youtube. I haven't even start to read the book yet.

Hey, this is your Forum, it was my first time here, never mind. I'm sorry, Thank you and good buy.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

gebb38 said:


> Easy there man... You are getting this all wrong..! I'm not throwing anything back, and I said thank you, twice. Those are things that I just figured out along this post, here and getting answers from guys that are here too, but at youtube. I haven't even start to read the book yet.
> Hey, this is your Forum, it was my first time here, never mind. I'm sorry, Thank you and good buy.


Tone on the internet is tricky. When I see my handle in all caps and then a message saying I gave superfluous information... Then I saw you say you already had the book the guy suggested...

Go or stay. Either way I hope you keep shooting. Sorry if I misread you. It happens about once an hour with me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## gebb38 (Jun 20, 2016)

All good man. English is not my first language, sometimes what I say or what I write can come out wrong... All I heard about the slingshot community was good things. My intentions are good. I pay back for what was given to me. Hopefully, I'll be able to contribute here in the future.

thanks.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

gebb38 said:


> All good man. English is not my first language, sometimes what I say or what I write can come out wrong... All I heard about the slingshot community was good things. My intentions are good. I pay back for what was given to me. Hopefully, I'll be able to contribute here in the future.
> thanks.


Well. Again. My bad. I can't even get one language right.

Welcome aboard. Feel free to PM me if you have a question. I'll make something up if I don't know the answer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Welcome to the forum friend!

You'll be amazed at how deep this here rabbit hole goes, I can tell you that much. Some of us have been at it for over half a century and still won't claim they know all there is to know about slingshots!

3 pointers every newbie need to know

1) have fun! It's much harder to learn, next to impossible even, if you get bogged down in frustration. And having fun is, after all, the nr1 goal in a hobby.

2) practise, practise, practise. But don't forget to keep it fun.

3) the old adagio "aim small, miss small" holds as true for us as it does on any sniper range. If you aim for the o on a coke can, you'll hit the darn can nearly every time.

It may happen that people get a little snappy with you at times but it helps to realize that it mostly happens because it's hard for people to judge tone from reading text. We're all here to help each other and this really is a great community. I've never met a more generous group of people.

Enjoy your newly revived hobby my friend.


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

When I first started, this is the best piece of advice I received. Pick a setup, pick a specific size ammo, and stick with that until you are consistently hitting what you are aiming at. If you change things to fast you are most likely going to hinder your progress. So I will pass this advice on to you as it was passed on to me. Band up 1 slingshot, use the same bandset over and over again while using the same size ammo repeatedly. This will help you learn form faster. If you keep changing things up to find that "magic" setup then you will progress slower than you probably want too. I banded up my first slingshot, a Pocket Predator Hathcock Target Sniper, I used 3/4" straight cut TBG, and stuck with 3/8" steel ammo. That is all I shot for a long time. Once I was consistently hitting the target where I wanted I decided to start trying other slingshots. You could have the best bandset in the world, but if your form is off you will still have a hard time hitting the broad side of a barn, so to speak. So don't worry about all the different colors of TheraBand, latex, tubes, etc. Just pick 1, and shoot it until the bands wear out. Then band it up the same exact way and repeat. Like others have already said, practice, practice, practice. Once you think you have practiced enough, then start practicing even more. Once you get this form down, it will be a lot easier for you to pick up other slingshots and be accurate with those as well. Good luck, and enjoy that book! I learned a lot from reading it!

Cheers


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

> If you're trying to buy something from a local store your best bet is probably Gold's Green. It's somewhere around Thera-Band black or Silver in strength. And pretty much any Walmart has it


As Inconvienence said above. I use Golds Gym green as my first order of .030 medical letex hasnt come in yet. I use a few tapers for different purposes. single 1 in. Theraband Red for targets shooting 3/8 in. steel shot. Single Golds Gym green 3/4-1/2 in. with 3/8 in. steel for targets. Double 1-3/4 in. for hunting with 7/16 steel and .50 cal lead (.50 in.). I have started using 1-3/4 in. single bands made of Golds Gym Green for hunting and target shooting wih 3/8 in. steel. Hope this helps.


----------

